# Exhaust Question



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Is there anyway to make my 89 240sx have dual exhaust? That would be hella nice.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

you would probably have to get custom split piping and of course two mufflers, im not totally sure though

oh, i love tha sig, its so true


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

It wouldnt be worth it and would not gain you any power. it would also weigh alot more (witch dose not make your car any faster). if you want dual tail pipes go with the N1 dual, or somthing like it.


----------



## Tonster (Jan 20, 2005)

*89 240sx, no dual...*



Bumpin said:


> Is there anyway to make my 89 240sx have dual exhaust? That would be hella nice.


It is not possible to install dual exhaust on an 89 240sx because the gas tank is in the way. The 91's and up have a smaller slightly relocated tank which makes it possible. You could, with the right bends pull off a center mount dual exhaust(both pipes in the middle)
-Tonster (that was my first post, thank you very much)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I know you can buy a Y here at the exhaust place I go too that u use to make dual exhaust


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> I know you can buy a Y here at the exhaust place I go too that u use to make dual exhaust


thread is almost a year old, and bumpin no longer owns a nissan...congratulations, you're in the smart squad (insert opies pic here)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

It's almost 2 years old...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I know this thread is old, I don't give a shit!! LOL

from what I can see when under the 240, there is a small amound of space on the passenger side near the gas tank, I am sure you could fit an exhaust pipe in there too, but would that much heat being near the Fuel tank cause any issues?
I think the 240 would look pimpin with dual farters or dual tip 5x7's comin out the back, problem is most rear skirts I have seen, including the one that came on the HICAS model stock does not have a spot to put a muffler up high on the passenger side, but the drivers side usually do...


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

dual exhaust would look hella rice


----------



## PsyckoDrifter (Jan 8, 2005)

*no way...*

dont bother...like joerc240sx said...you wouldnt have any more power...it would just be added weight...nobody likes that bullshit...if it comes wit dual exhaust...thats ok...but dont do it yourself...just buy a 350Z...lol


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You guys do realize that this thread is almost 2 years old and I no longer have my 240 right?


----------



## 240sxragtop (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, you can do a dual exhaust. You can do anything with proper modification and funding. Should you? No. It'd have more weight issues than Oprah.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

HEHEHEHE Oprah :topic: .
Regardless, I'm going for the dual exhaust, i'm gonna split it just past the rear end, try to fit it just in behind the fuel tank, i'm hoping it will work, but I really need to find a place that does Mandrel bent piping around here, no more of this compress and bend shitty exhaust piping, i suppose i could always cut and weld as I need it to...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Bumpin said:


> Is there anyway to make my 89 240sx have dual exhaust? That would be hella nice.


Custom, the srt4 (turbo charged 4 cylinder) has "dual exhaust". So you would just have to have your pipe split sometime before it reaches the back of your car. Or you could make it so you have 2 side exit exhaust pipes just infront of your rear wheels. You can get anything done if you know the right people.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> Custom, the srt4 (turbo charged 4 cylinder) has "dual exhaust". So you would just have to have your pipe split sometime before it reaches the back of your car. Or you could make it so you have 2 side exit exhaust pipes just infront of your rear wheels. You can get anything done if you know the right people.


No doubt, just gotta know some people, and have some good connections to get it done for the right price.
I never thought of having them out the side before, that might be kicking setup to have, only thing you would have to have dual pipes all the way back in that situation.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Besides, wouldn't having a second exhaust so close to the gas tank be really dangerous?


----------

